# iTunes:changer classement Emission TV



## Marcel Degairande (30 Janvier 2009)

Comment faire pour que les films figurent dans la zone "FILMS" de iTunes et non "Emission TV" ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (30 Janvier 2009)

Tu sélectionnes ton Film, puis cmd-I (ou CTRL-I si tu es sur Windows), tu sélectionnes l'onglet Option et en "Type de contenu Multimédia" tu passes d'Emission de télé à Film


----------

